# May 2015 POTM Winner: Jsecordphoto!



## sm4him (Aug 19, 2015)

Congratulations to @jsecordphoto, winner of the May POTM (for the second month in a row!).

We are now current with all the previous POTMs that didn't get voted on. Now get out there and NOMINATE your favorite August photo! I will be posting the voting poll for August on or about September 3 (allowing for a day or two so people can nominate photos that are posted at the very end of August, but possibly not noticed until September).

Winning Photo:
The River Zion, by @jsecordphoto


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats jsecordphoto!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2015)




----------

